# Cadel Evans wins?



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Still though there was another day of racing, but I guess he kicked butt in the time trial.

Good show! :thumbsup:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

The stage to Paris is ceremonial except for the sprinters on the Champs Eleysee. Cadel gets the win he fought so hard for.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Yep!!


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Damn! He most certainly did win this thing. Chapeau!


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

I hope Andy learned his lesson. Don't be a p*ssy. If you're not a great time trialer, you have to be more aggressive in the mountains than Andy was. Playing it safe will leave you the first loser err I mean 2nd place again and again and again.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Well done Cadel! Amazing time trial.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

Wood Devil said:


> Still though there was another day of racing, but I guess he kicked butt in the time trial.
> 
> Good show! :thumbsup:


yes he did... go you good thing!


----------



## Lynton (Jul 9, 2011)

I think it is a huge well done to Cadel, we have an Aussie tour winner, the first ever.

Also a big well done to AS, FS, AC and TV for possibly the best tour I have seen.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

serpico7 said:


> I hope Andy learned his lesson. Don't be a p*ssy. If you're not a great time trialer, you have to be more aggressive in the mountains than Andy was. Playing it safe will leave you the first loser err I mean 2nd place again and again and again.


He lost the tour on Thursday.....being aggressive. 

Cadel was just stronger. 

Len


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Andy is a weak TTer and my guess is his legs are still stinging from Th. and yesterday
Cadel was positioned to win the whole tour
kudos
Congrats to George Hincapie, what is that 16 tours and captained 9 guys to victory?


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

serpico7 said:


> I hope Andy learned his lesson. Don't be a p*ssy. If you're not a great time trialer, you have to be more aggressive in the mountains than Andy was. Playing it safe will leave you the first loser err I mean 2nd place again and again and again.


He was as aggressive as he could. Did you see him cross the line yesterday? He just held onto a railing and gasped for air. We have to become more accustomed to seeing men race the Tour now, not EPO'd demigods.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*with all the work Cadel did*

the last 2 days I am amazed he had enough in the tank to crush todays TT
that's called 'really wanting it'


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

Len J said:


> He lost the tour on Thursday.....being aggressive.


And where would Andy have been if he didn't attack on Thursday?



Len J said:


> Cadel was just stronger.


I agree. My point is ride to win. Sure, it may blow up in your face. But playing it super safe, as the Schlecks have in general in this and prior Tours, pretty much guarantees that you will place high, but not at the top.

I like what Contador had to say after yesterday's stage. When asked if moving up to 3rd place after the ITT would be important for him, he basically said he rides to win, and if he doesn't win, it doesn't matter to him whether he's 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, etc.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Andy will never win the Tour until he learns to TT.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Congrats to Cadel, but I wish guys would attack and race on the last day. besides the Sprinters of course.

Andy needs to learn to TT like a beast if he EVER wants to win the TDF.

Nice to Evans, a former Pro MTB racer win the TDF.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Chapeau to Cadel. He demonstated that the way to win the tour is to be good at everything and consistent from day to day.

To F45's point, is it wrong that there's a part of me that's going to miss the demi-god crushing the competition... EPOd or not?


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Until Andy learns how to ride a TT he's not gong to win the TdF.

(This is nothing against Andy as he is my favorite and I do think he rode aggressively.)


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

*Cadel was great, but....*

I'm still holding out faith for Fabio Sabatini.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm not going to say anything against Andy here or complain that he wasn't aggressive enough. Andy raced a fantastic tour and finished off a long attack that i didnt think he could sustain. The boys raced hard in this tour and in the end, the strongest man won fair and square. 

I'm not going to miss the EPO super human men crushing their competitors. This was the best tour since 1989 in my opinion.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> Congrats to Cadel, but I wish guys would attack and race on the last day. besides the Sprinters of course.


Why would they? It's pointless. The sprinters' teams will shut down any break, and they would be helped by the maillot jaune team as well as any other teams threatened by riders in the break. Best you can hope for is a minute or two of tv time by breaking away on the Champs-Élysées.

But I agree that the last stage is incredibly boring and I only tune in for the last 15 minutes.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> Andy is a weak TTer and my guess is his legs are still stinging from Th. and yesterday
> Cadel was positioned to win the whole tour
> kudos
> Congrats to George Hincapie, what is that 16 tours and captained 9 guys to victory?


I think Andy spent too much energy yesterday with that early move with Contador. Just looked like it got him nothing for his effort. 

Plus he probably should have true to move one day earlier in the mountains. 

But congrats to Cadel brilliant TT.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

serpico7 said:


> I hope Andy learned his lesson. Don't be a p*ssy. If you're not a great time trialer, you have to be more aggressive in the mountains than Andy was. Playing it safe will leave you the first loser err I mean 2nd place again and again and again.


zzzzzz... this argument is bogus. or you didn't watch the Tour. Cadel played it much more safe than Andy. And did you want Andy to do what he did Thursday again on Friday? and every other mountain finish? not feasible. he took his big gamble and it almost paid off.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

wiz525 said:


> zzzzzz... this argument is bogus. or you didn't watch the Tour. Cadel played it much more safe than Andy. And did you want Andy to do what he did Thursday again on Friday? and every other mountain finish? not feasible. he took his big gamble and it almost paid off.


The huge difference is that Cadel is the best time trialist of the favorites. As such, he is the only one for whom playing it safe is a winning strategy.

If you're Andy or Frank and you know your TT sucks, you have to be aggressive in the mountains to win. Frank did nothing in the Alps. And Andy did practically nothing in the Pyrenees. Go big, and possibly blow up, or play small ball and get second. I hope Andy enjoys his third consecutive 2nd place finish. If he doesn't change his attitude/tactics (or become a much better time trialist), he will be there again next year.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree that this was the best Tour in years. First-class course and fantastic drama from start to finish.

I'm not a Cadel fan (as is obvious from my other posts) but wow he was a beast today. Andy was nowhere in the TT - I think nerves got to him and technically and physically he looked weak. 

Cadel earned the MJ over the course of the Tour, not just today, and should earn universal respect (if not adoration) from cycling fans after today's performance. It wasn't pretty but it was gutsy. Chapeau!


----------



## ilmaestro (May 3, 2008)

Unless he wrecks just outside of 3km from the line inside of Paris 

.... ok, not gonna happen.


----------



## ilmaestro (May 3, 2008)

NJBiker72 said:


> I think Andy spent too much energy yesterday with that early move with Contador. Just looked like it got him nothing for his effort.


Not only that, but on the final climb he pulled Cadel up the mountain in an effort to chase down Contador, which was unnecessary. Cadel just sat there and sucked wheel, saving energy for today. That was a tactical mistake on Andy's part.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

ilmaestro said:


> Not only that, but on the final climb he pulled Cadel up the mountain in an effort to chase down Contador, which was unnecessary. Cadel just sat there and sucked wheel, saving energy for today. That was a tactical mistake on Andy's part.


Yep. Sean Kelly was bewildered as to what the Shlecks were doing coming up Alpe d'Huez.

Hilariously, Evans explained afterward that Andy was asking him to pull on Alpe d'Huez. LOL. Why on earth would Evans do that? He had nothing to fear from Contador and could afford to just mark Andy.


----------



## loskaos (Apr 26, 2009)

Is must recognize i started watching this tour as an Andy Schleck fanboy( perhaps fillled by anger from chaingate) i was happy when AC lost time and was happier when Andy started building his gap.
Now that Cadel wins in TT i must say he won fair and square , we was the best rider out there.

BTW wth happened to cancellara??


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

serpico7 said:


> I hope Andy learned his lesson. Don't be a p*ssy. If you're not a great time trialer, you have to be more aggressive in the mountains than Andy was. Playing it safe will leave you the first loser err I mean 2nd place again and again and again.


Don't be a hater. Andy done very well. Cadel just done better.

fc


----------



## oldcannondale (Jul 23, 2011)

I really started to route for Andy after that climb, but Contador was impressive yesterday as well.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

loskaos said:


> BTW wth happened to cancellara??


Apparently the roads were wetter when he started. Plus, a flatter time trial would have played more to his strength.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

francois said:


> Don't be a hater. Andy done very well. Cadel just done better.


Not hating. Coming into this Tour, I was hoping Andy would win.

Just pointing out the reality of sport. When you're not the strongest overall, you have to gamble more than the Shlecks did . . . if nothing but 1st place will satisfy you.


----------



## oldcannondale (Jul 23, 2011)

Well Andy showed us all how to climb, it may have cost him the tour, but it was a beautifull ascent! Kid showed some stones. I'm dissapointed, but I really enjoyed the tour, feel bad for the guys who were hurt in all the tangles.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

ilmaestro said:


> Not only that, but on the final climb he pulled Cadel up the mountain in an effort to chase down Contador, which was unnecessary. Cadel just sat there and sucked wheel, saving energy for today. That was a tactical mistake on Andy's part.


On the other hand, you could say that Cadel won the TdF by pursuing a similar tactic on Stage 18. He went after Andy and cut his lead by 2 minutes on the Galibier, even though he was dragging along a bunch of GC wheelsuckers.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I don't know about this. Wtf happened to Hincapie in the mountains? Cadel was completely on his own.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

qatarbhoy said:


> I agree that this was the best Tour in years. First-class course and fantastic drama from start to finish.
> 
> I'm not a Cadel fan (as is obvious from my other posts) but wow he was a beast today. Andy was nowhere in the TT - I think nerves got to him and technically and physically he looked weak.
> 
> Cadel earned the MJ over the course of the Tour, not just today, and should earn universal respect (if not adoration) from cycling fans after today's performance. It wasn't pretty but it was gutsy. Chapeau!


Eddys style wasn't pretty either.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

My first pick was Chris Horner, and my second was Cadel, followed by Andy. I guess I was pretty close. Now the time difference is close enough that there might be an attack tomorrow. Doubtful, but it could happen.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Greg Lemond's 8 second lead was not threatened on the last day in 1989. I think Cadel can sleep easy tonight.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

If there is an attack tomorrow, it'll be brought back by the sprinters. I expect Cav really wants that green jersey.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Peanya said:


> My first pick was Chris Horner, and my second was Cadel, followed by Andy. I guess I was pretty close. Now the time difference is close enough that there might be an attack tomorrow. Doubtful, but it could happen.


1:34 is not nearly close enough. A climber going to make up that much time on a flat stage? Besides, HTC could care less about the yellow jersey, and they will chase down any break to put Cav on the podium in Paris.


----------



## V3T (May 19, 2011)

Cadel's win was well deserved. His tactics were better than the Schleck's, and he rode a better Tour than Contador. Congrats, Cadel!


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Fireform said:


> I don't know about this. Wtf happened to Hincapie in the mountains? Cadel was completely on his own.


I could be wrong but Hincapie's job was to protect Cadel in the flat/rolling terrains from wind and crashes. Considering, how little trouble Cadel had (compared to Contador), I think George did his job. I do believe BMC might have to beef up the roster if Cadel to defend the jersey next year.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Fireform said:


> Greg Lemond's 8 second lead was not threatened on the last day in 1989. I think Cadel can sleep easy tonight.


The TT into Paris was the final stage of the 1989 Tour.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1989_Tour_de_France


----------



## jdfelt (Jun 5, 2011)

.....


----------



## jdfelt (Jun 5, 2011)

Congrats to Cadel, this tour was a blast to watch. If the course is going to continue to be like this in the future Andy is going to have to become a more well rounded rider, or attack even more in the mountains. Of course well rounded compared to the other GC guys, not compared to me sitting on my couch.


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

Good on ya Cadel ... you used the formula of past champions like Bobet, Anquetil, Indurain, Lemond,Armstrong, and Ullrich.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

pretender said:


> The TT into Paris was the final stage of the 1989 Tour.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1989_Tour_de_France


Points to you--I had forgotten that! 

Still, nothing short of a meteorite impact on the peloton will change the GC tomorrow.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

V3T said:


> Cadel's win was well deserved. His tactics were better than the Schleck's, and he rode a better Tour than Contador. Congrats, Cadel!


I thought there wasn't anything wrong with the Schecks' tactic, but it just didn't pan out. If they could have gotten 2-3 minutes on Cadel, it would be a different story.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Fireform said:


> I don't know about this. Wtf happened to Hincapie in the mountains? Cadel was completely on his own.


Hincapie isn't a climber, period. 

He was at the front many times on the more rolling terrain. He's the road captain, which means watching for initial breaks and ordering chase downs.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

this was the most exciting tour since 2001.


----------



## Mr. Bill (Oct 3, 2007)

*Cadel deserved the win.*

I know the Tour isn't about who "deserves" a win, but if anyone deserved it, it was Cadel. I'm a fan of both of them, honestly, but Andy's younger and will have his day in the sun. Cadel the stalwart, resolute - an iron eagle - trains hard and rides hard, and proves that sometimes the defensive "diesel" beats the explosive speedster. A solid performance; congrats to him.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Finally everything came together for Cadel in this year's TDF, a well deserved victory for our fellow Aussie.
Next year AC will come back hungry and I doubt he'll make the same mistake (doing the Giro prior), he's realized he can't do both in the same season. AC will surely win the next TDF as he'll come back 100% to regain his title. The Schleck bros., Cadel and other will have a hard time next time. Cadel must be secretly thanking AC for having done the Giro.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*nice Ken*



KenS said:


> On the other hand, you could say that Cadel won the TdF by pursuing a similar tactic on Stage 18. He went after Andy and cut his lead by 2 minutes on the Galibier, even though he was dragging along a bunch of GC wheelsuckers.


folks seem to be failing to make note of that


----------



## Wilier_speed (Jun 1, 2008)

I think they should make the last day longer and a bit more interesting. Would make for a more exciting ending than time trials and more people would tune in. But overall I think this was a very exciting tour and the win is well deserved.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Hincapie*



cpark said:


> I could be wrong but Hincapie's job was to protect Cadel in the flat/rolling terrains from wind and crashes. Considering, how little trouble Cadel had (compared to Contador), I think George did his job. I do believe BMC might have to beef up the roster if Cadel to defend the jersey next year.


put Cadel in position to take his stage win and saw him safely across the finish line on the flat stages
George, Marcus, Manuel and Michael did a crushing job that never saw a minute of TV time.

Roulers, the real heroes. BFD a climbing lieutenant does a hard kilo or 3 a GC guy usually does a kilo, the roulers hammer the other 100 plus k every day


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Corsaire said:


> Finally everything came together for Cadel in this year's TDF, a well deserved victory for our fellow Aussie.
> Next year AC will come back hungry and I doubt he'll make the same mistake (doing the Giro prior), he's realized he can't do both in the same season. AC will surely win the next TDF as he'll come back 100% to regain his title. The Schleck bros., Cadel and other will have a hard time next time. Cadel must be secretly thanking AC for having done the Giro.


Schleck nearly beat Contador last year and may have if not for the questionable non-wait they were dead even. 

And Contador came back positive for whatever that's worth. 

He is not invincible. 

Personally if I am Schleck I focus on two key things: (a) improving time trials and (b) using Brother Frank better. If he had used Frank like he used the other team members he could have had an easier trip on both Thursday and Friday. 

I think next year will between Schleck and Contador assuming Contador is in.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Wilier_speed said:


> I think they should make the last day longer and a bit more interesting. Would make for a more exciting ending than time trials and more people would tune in. But overall I think this was a very exciting tour and the win is well deserved.


Agree 100%. It's like playing the 4th quarter of the Super Bowl and not allowing anyone to score. 

Or putting up the yellow flag on Lap 190 of the Indy 500.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

NJBiker72 said:


> Schleck nearly beat Contador last year and may have if not for the questionable non-wait they were dead even.
> 
> <snip>


If Schleck had ridden a better prologue last year, it never would have been an issue. He lost Tour then.


----------



## nims (Jul 7, 2009)

NJBiker72 said:


> Agree 100%. It's like playing the 4th quarter of the Super Bowl and not allowing anyone to score.
> 
> Or putting up the yellow flag on Lap 190 of the Indy 500.


Maybe if they'd put a ramp all the way to the top of the eiffel tower? That could kick ass ;p 

(give the sprinters a flat stage right before or something so they don't complain)


----------



## ocean-ro (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats Cadel! Great TdF this year !
When I saw Cadel yesterday having mecanical problems I was "NOT AGAIN CADEL..."
Andy did too little after showing nothing the whole season.I like him and I expected him to KILL in the mountains.He try,but with that TT skill he`ll have to wait for everybody to crash in order to win TdF.
Contador without that bad luck would`ve play a different card in GC.
My hero this year was Thor.Good job!


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

Andy raced a great race but it didn't work out tactically. He attacked hard and I loved that. Unfortunately cadel dragged the GC group back up to within enough time. TV owes Cadel for another day in the yellow. The heroics Thursday were great but once Cadel came back we knew the tour was going to Cadel today even Andy knew it. Both raced how they needed to race to win. Great TDF


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

NJBiker72 said:


> Schleck nearly beat Contador last year and may have if not for the questionable non-wait they were dead even.
> 
> And Contador came back positive for whatever that's worth.
> 
> ...


One more thing I'd like to add for Schleck to focus on next year is to shut up and ride. 
I don't recall past champions complaining so much about how dangerous the course is as well as *****ing at the other riders for not working with him.....


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

TheDon said:


> Andy raced a great race but it didn't work out tactically. He attacked hard *for a Schleck* and I loved that.


Fixed.



TheDon said:


> Both raced how they needed to race to win.


I disagree. Evans raced how he needed to in order to win. Andy raced how he needed to to make sure he was on the podium, which seems to be a higher priority for him than winning.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

serpico7 said:


> Fixed.
> 
> I disagree. Evans raced how he needed to in order to win. Andy raced how he needed to to make sure he was on the podium, which seems to be a higher priority for him than winning.


You apparently weren't watching the same race as me. Andy attacked on thursday but didn't have the energy to attack again. There were no other opportunities to attack after Thursday for Andy


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

TheDon said:


> You apparently weren't watching the same race as me. Andy attacked on thursday but didn't have the energy to attack again. There were no other opportunities to attack after Thursday for Andy


And you apparently didn't watch the stages in the Pyrenees.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

serpico7 said:


> And you apparently didn't watch the stages in the Pyrenees.


LOL. haven't you noticed yet that no one agrees with your statements that Andy wasn't aggressive enough? Delusion must be a fun state of mind...


----------



## husonfirst (Jul 15, 2006)

serpico7 said:


> And where would Andy have been if he didn't attack on Thursday?
> 
> I agree. My point is ride to win. Sure, it may blow up in your face. But playing it super safe, as the Schlecks have in general in this and prior Tours, pretty much guarantees that you will place high, but not at the top.
> 
> I like what Contador had to say after yesterday's stage. When asked if moving up to 3rd place after the ITT would be important for him, he basically said he rides to win, and if he doesn't win, it doesn't matter to him whether he's 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, etc.


I'm not sure why you think Andy played it safe. He attacked on stage 18 with 60 km to go. That's considered playing it safe? He knew that he had to pick up time in the mountains and that's what he did.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

husonfirst said:


> I'm not sure why you think Andy played it safe. He attacked on stage 18 with 60 km to go. That's considered playing it safe? He knew that he had to pick up time in the mountains and that's what he did.


No kidding. Obviously it didn't pay off in the long run, but I admire the gutsy move. Sure as hell more entertaining than Andy and AC holding hands the whole time, other than Chaingate.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I'll agree with serpico7 about Andy not being aggressive enough. 

He waited till the Alps to make his one big move and then figured he had the race all tied up nice and neat with 57 seconds on Evans going into a TT. A TT on a route that Evans had already raced.
You want to see aggressive riding, watch Evans coming up on the finish line of that TT. He ain't breathing, He's eating air. What was Andy doing, he was looking at his front axle.

Another thing that bothers me about Andy, and I might be wrong here but I don't remember ever hearing him thanking anyone on the team for a job well done. Well, except for Frank. That was pretty much in contrast with every other competitor that I heard interviewed. I hope that that isn't just my distaste for the guy talking.

I'm not a Contador fan but I found myself wanting him to knock one of the Schleks off of the Podium.


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

I think if anything sums up this Tour and it's champions, it is the Special Air Services motto:

"Who Dares, Wins"


----------



## Red Owl (May 9, 2008)

*It was a surprise*

He rode well and earned that victory!


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

Corsaire said:


> Finally everything came together for Cadel in this year's TDF, a well deserved victory for our fellow Aussie.
> Next year AC will come back hungry and I doubt he'll make the same mistake (doing the Giro prior), he's realized he can't do both in the same season. AC will surely win the next TDF as he'll come back 100% to regain his title. The Schleck bros., Cadel and other will have a hard time next time. Cadel must be secretly thanking AC for having done the Giro.


2009 was the only year Contador won by a large margin. 2007 and 2010 were both won by less than a minute so I wouldn't say it's in the bag for Contador. If you look at 2010 and 2011, Cadel beat Andy by a larger margin even when Andy had Frank for support in a mountain based tour. With the signing of Tejay Van Garderen and a team with one goal in mind I'd say Cadel has a great chance of winning next year. Can't wait to see next year's tour route. Throw the prologue back in and a longer time trial and you've just played into Cadel's strengths.

I wonder if the Schlecks, just like a lot of people here, thought Evans was going to have that one bad day in the mountains where he crumbles.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

NJBiker72 said:


> Agree 100%. It's like playing the 4th quarter of the Super Bowl and not allowing anyone to score.
> 
> Or putting up the yellow flag on Lap 190 of the Indy 500.


From my point of view, the difference is that the entirety of each of those events is absolutely boring. The last day of the TdF is pageantry plus the kicker of a good circuit race for a prestigious win. They just rode three weeks of difficult racing, and I watched a good deal of it; I enjoy the clowning and bonhomie of the ride to Paris.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*End of stage 19*

At the end of stage 19, the time margins were too low to count Cadel out. The TT would be a place he could easily regain the times AND he did. The Schlecks did greaty stuffing Contador, but they forgot about Cadel, too little too late. YES, I am also taking stage 18 into account


----------



## jonstringer (Oct 4, 2009)

Best Tour I've watched. (Newer to cycling than many, 2007 was my first) Hats off to Cadel, a deserving winner. Andy and Frank rode brilliantly, and their ITT was not terrible. They should take a longer than usual "off season" to undergo a major makeover in their TT capabilities. You would think they could get some private lessions from Fabian on the TT techniques, and lessons from Jens on toughness. In closing, Contador taking 5th has done a lot of good for his reputation. I think seeing him dealt a bad hand, responding to difficulty, riding like a champion, and remaining humble throughout the tour was eye opening.


----------



## bikejockey (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheers to Cadel, team BMC and the Aussie's!


----------

